# Gothic/Gothic revival churches - one photo per post



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Nice pics, I visited San Sebastian and Oviedo cathedrals last summer and Seville in 2004.

Some English Gothic cathedrals, firstly Salisbury Cathedral, early Gothic, retaining some Romanesque features.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

York Minster


----------



## PeterFalk (Jan 18, 2009)

Cologne cathedral in 1946, Germany


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

*Ulm Cathedral (Germany)*

The tallest church in the world.









wikipedia


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

PeterFalk said:


> Cologne cathedral in 1946, Germany


Woowww... what a picture!!! :nuts: kay:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Siena Cathedral (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Como Cathedral (Italy)*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Cuenca cathedral, XIII C.*


----------



## PeterFalk (Jan 18, 2009)

Chartres, France


flickr


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Tuy cathedral, Spain.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Segovia cathedral (left), Spain.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Covadonga, Spain.*


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*St. Lamberti Church, Münster, Germany*










source


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Chiesa della Madonna dell'Orto (Venice, Italy)*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Saint Gatien - Tours - France


----------



## PeterFalk (Jan 18, 2009)

Amiens cathedral, Picardie, France


flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Duomo di Monza (Italy)*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Julandronic said:


> *Segovia cathedral (left), Spain.*


:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*San Petronio (Bologna, Italy), the 5th biggest church in the world.*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

impressive... what is the ranking, top 10? saint pierre de rome must be the first.:naughty:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1) St. Peter, Rome
2) St. Paul, London
3) Duomo, Milan (or)
4) Cathedral, Seville (see above)
5) St. Petronius, Bologna
Note: 1, 5 are not Cathedrals.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

ok thanks! and the follow-up? :lol:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Martounet said:


> impressive... what is the ranking, top 10? saint pierre de rome must be the first.:naughty:


No, the first one is Basilica of Our Lady of Peace of Yamoussoukro

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basilica_of_Our_Lady_of_Peace_of_Yamoussoukro


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Basilica of Santi Giovanni e Paolo (San Zanipolo), Venezia, Italy*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio said:


> No, the first one is Basilica of Our Lady of Peace of Yamoussoukro
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basilica_of_Our_Lady_of_Peace_of_Yamoussoukro


Oh sure, but I was counting apart of disneyan stuff. hno:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*San Zanipolo, Venezia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*San Zanipolo, Venezia*

Impressive interior. Few cathedrals amazed me so much.
Still it's no mainstream gothic.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*San Zanipolo, Venezia*

Very last post : enjoy the location, St. Michael's Cemetery and Murano on the background.










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/212/467061875_9983fc0354_b.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Notre Dame de Paris - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> ok thanks! and the follow-up? :lol:


1) Yamoussoukro
2) Roma
3) London
4) Milan (or) 
5) Seville 
6) Bologna (see, Bologna is the follow-up! :lol

No! Wait:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_churches_in_the_world


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> Oh sure, but I was counting apart of disneyan stuff. hno:


:lol: naughty, but i totally agree :lol:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> No! Wait:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_churches_in_the_world


By Area, by Volume, by Height, by Lenght... soo boring.
I'm more interested on the most beautiful ones


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Duomo, Milano*

Gothic? yes, but...
1) Two-sloped façade (italian early christian and romanic topic)
2) Five naves instead of three (like basilicas)
3) Totally built in marble instead of stone (highly precious pink marble of Candoglia quarry).

An unusual flamboyant gothic architecture.

And the 56 gigantic 6x5 m. and 4,5x2,5 m. paintings of the cycle _Life and Miracles of St. Charles Borromeo_ displayed every year only 4th november to 6th January, a collective work by Giovanni Mauro Della Rovere, Filippo Abbiati, Cerano, Duchino, Morazzone, G. C. Procaccini and others, is the widest old master's cycle ever painted on canvas. (see some permanently used as organ shutters).










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/67/204476471_bb2066ffaa_b.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2366/2193535520_24e356305b_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/3124074222_66eed1a926_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3102/3120841156_5031cf2bc7_b.jpg


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Julandronic said:


> *Segovia cathedral (left), Spain.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Notre Dame is the Gothic Queen


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Santa Maria dei Servi (Bologna, Italy)*


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

Christ Church Cathedral, Dublin, Ireland by Tom Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

Christ Church Cathedral, Dublin, Ireland by Tom Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

*Aberfoyle, Scotland, UK*

Aberfoyle Church (3) by Bill Cumming, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

*St Mary's Church, Glenfinnan, Scotland, UK*

St Mary's Church, Glenfinnan by David Slater, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception, Moscow, Russia*

Moscow Catholic Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception of the Blessed Virgin Mary by RudAnya, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*St. Andrew's Anglican Church, Moscow, Russia*


48/365 - St Andrew's Anglican Church by Svetlana Asanova, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Lutheran Church of Sts. Peter and Paul, Moscow, Russia*









http://www.kakdoma.ru/blog/?p=733


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*St. John the Baptist Church, Saint Petersburg, Russia*









Церковь Иоанна Предтечи 1 [CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], автор IKit (собственная работа), с Викисклада


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Sts. Peter and Paul Church, Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Храм Святых Апостолов Петра и Павла в Парголово (1846) [А.П. Брюллов] by lenny-leonard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*St. Alexander Nevsky Church (Gothic Chapel), Peterhof, Russia*

Церковь Святого благоверного князя Александра Невского (Готическая капелла) by Russian brothers, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Church of the Nativity of St. John the Baptist (Chesme Church), Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Saint Petersburg: Chesme Church by Alex Yurko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Church of the Transfiguration, Krasnoye village, Tver region, Russia*









http://easyspb.ru/preobrazhenskaya-cerkov-bliznec-peterburgskoj-chesmenskoj-cerkvi-v-sele-krasnom.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*St. Michael the Archangel's Church, Podzhigorodovo village, Moscow region, Russia*

DP2M4343 The Church of Archangel Michael in Podzhigorodovo (Церковь Михаило-Архангельская в Поджигородово). 1778-1783. WNW view by carlfbagge, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Church of the Theotokos of Vladimir (Θεοτόκος του Βλαντιμίρ), Bykovo, Moscow region, Russia*

Церковь Владимирской иконы Божией Матери в Быково by Max Lolinberg, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Königsberg Cathedral, Kaliningrad/Königsberg, Russia*

Konigsberg Cathedral by Alexey Shiryavsky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Königsberg Cathedral*

Konigsberg Cathedral by Maks Karochkin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Immaculate Conception Church (non-functional), Smolensk, Russia*

19 by dominhha, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Holy Trinity Church, Tobolsk, Russia*

Catholic church in Siberia by Chaos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2016)

*Sacred Heart Church, Samara, Russia*

Kostel - Samara Roman-Catholic Church by sharduniverse, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2016)

^^

Католический костел Приход Пресвятого Сердца Иисуса (ул.Фрунзе, 157а). by Vladislav Vorzopov, on Flickr


----------

